# Announcing the Unity Package Tracker



## Logos (Apr 28, 2009)

could be the beginning of a new era...an rpm tracker
http://unity-linux.org/news/announcing-the-unity-package-tracker/
http://rpmfind.unity-linux.org

the guys on this project, Unity Linux, were formerly PCLinuxOS developers. There's been a split recently and now they work on that. Just mentioning it because my former distro was PCLOS, before I switched to Mandriva. BTW, Mandriva Spring 2009.1 final should be out tomorrow.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2009)

yum install pr0n

redhat/fedora/centos had a package manager for years


----------



## Logos (Apr 28, 2009)

I admit it shamelessly, I never tried Fedora ..you're talking about a package manager ...that any distro has...I was talking about a package tracker 

ps: don't wonder why I used the pimp emo, I've just felt like using it for a while now, and it's probably irrelevant here


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2009)

oh i misunderstood then. what's a package tracker?


----------



## Logos (Apr 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> oh i misunderstood then. what's a package tracker?



http://rpmfind.unity-linux.org/
seems to cover several distro repositories storing rpm packages...
(it's just the beginning, so only pclos and Mandriva atm)


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 28, 2009)

so similar to rpmfind.net ?


----------



## Logos (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope different and more user friendly 



> by devnet
> 
> One of our developers, David, has been working on the ability for community members to browse and possibly even install software via web browser. The first step in getting this type of system online has been accomplished. On behalf of David, I’d like to introduce the rpmfind utility for Unity Linux.  Using this utility, users will be able to quickly find packages that they’re looking for.  This is also the first step toward a truly fantastic package browsing and searching interface.
> 
> ...


----------

